#ubuntu-pa 2011-07-18
<alexogeek> mayeco, estas?
<mayeco> dimelo
<alexogeek> que costo tiene un banner en la portada de encuentra24?
<alexogeek> es para algo personal, nada que ver con mi trabajo
<mayeco> portada portada?
<alexogeek> si
<mayeco> momentito
<mayeco> http://www.publicidad24.com/index.php/productos/113_tarifas_portada
<alexogeek> y en la seccion electronica y en la bienes raices?
<alexogeek> mayeco, thnx
<mayeco> electronica: http://www.publicidad24.com/index.php/productos/91-banners-autos-mascotas-empleos
<mayeco> bienes raices: http://www.publicidad24.com/index.php/productos/115-bienes_raices
<alexogeek> gracias
<di3gopa> alexogeek, vas a poner uno de compra o alquile o que :p?
<alexogeek> tienen segmentacion por pais?
<alexogeek> di3gopa, naa
<alexogeek> es pa otra vaina que estoy armando
<mayeco> si tiene
#ubuntu-pa 2011-07-24
<alexogeek> ey di3
<alexogeek> di3gopa,
<alexogeek> como es que se llama el paquete para controlar drupal desde la shell ?
<di3gopa> xopa
<di3gopa> drush
<alexogeek> offi di3gopa
<alexogeek> ey porque no se hace un drupal & beers?
<alexogeek> =D
<di3gopa> alexogeek, jajaja
<alexogeek> iss di3gopa check: http://drupal.org.es/node/11066
<alexogeek> se hace  un drupal & beer pty =D
<alexogeek> en el causeway ftw
<di3gopa> ajajaja
